# Demostracion cientifica de que conviene ser jefe



## chclau (May 12, 2013)

Busque en el foro y no encontre esta importante demostracion de que conviene ser jefe y/o trabajar en el area de ventas antes que ser ingeniero o tecnico.

Como sabemos:
El tiempo es dinero, y 
el conocimiento es poder.

Bajo condiciones de potencia constante, el trabajo es igual a la potencia multiplicada por el tiempo.

Tenemos asi:

1) Tiempo = dinero
2) Conocimiento = poder(o potencia, power en el original ingles)
3) Potencia x tiempo = trabajo

Reemplazando 1 y 2 en 3:

Conocimiento x dinero = trabajo

Si despejamos el dinero, que es lo que interesa en esta demostracion

Dinero = trabajo / conocimiento

O sea, a medida que el conocimiento tiende a cero, los ingresos tienden a infinito, aunque uno realice muy poco trabajo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 12, 2013)

no se nada,pero los mas atorrantes y sinvergüenza son los que mas dinero tienen,
igual si bien el dinero es necesario,no se como es que le llaman ''exitoso '' al tipo que solo sabe juntar dinero,,,,
el tipo que se cultiva y es un genio por lo general no le interesa el dinero


----------



## chclau (May 12, 2013)

Es otra consecuencia de la formula, cuando el conocimiento tiende a infinito el dinero tiende a cero aunque trabajes un monton


----------



## eleccortez (May 13, 2013)

El jefe tiene  la habilidad de hacer plata con lo que el trabajador realiza a el le importa la plata

Por acá hay un dicho que dice . el que sabe sabe  el que no es jefe


----------



## chclau (May 13, 2013)

Obviamente que como muchos otros aca en el foro, yo prefiero "ganar menos" y tener el soldador en la mano, o el teclado.

Tambien reconozco que ser jefe no siempre es la joda que a los de abajo nos gusta pintar, en general son mas dolores de cabeza y no siempre la mayor cantidad de plata los compensa.

El dicho ese de "el que sabe, sabe" lo solia decir mi viejo, que era tecnico de TV... pero supo tener a su cargo, en los buenos tiempos de la TV valvular, a dos tecnicos mas. O sea que era jefe, y aunque mi opinion no es objetiva, mi viejo sabia bastante. Mas aun tomando en cuenta que no tuvo papis, como tuve yo, que le paguen una carrera. Tuvo que aprender casi todo solo, durante o fuera de las horas de trabajo.


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2013)

hay varios parametros a tener en cuenta y es la practica la que vale:
varios Ingenieros solos  hacen poco.
Varios ingenieros discuten entre ellos a ver quien la tiene mas grande.
varios Ingenieros solos No saben manejar personal ni tomar desiciones dificiles o poco amigables.
un jefe puede hacer todo eso y ademas armar grupos de ingenieros y manejarlos.

en fin: un Ingeniero podra ser foton, pero quien tiene la clave para que todos anden en forma "coherente" y asi hacer de ellos un laser  ES EL JEFE.

a veces es por eso que gana lo que gana, otras.........solo por que es el hijo de el dueño . 


ahora que "conviene"..........eso seguro.


----------



## jonciosito (May 16, 2013)

casi siempre el genio desde la antigüedad utiliza al bruto para tener solvencia económica, pero en muchos casos l genio muere en la completa miseria o tiende a morir de maneras muy extrañas pero mientras a el genio se le recuerda por sus genialidades y se le tiene un respeto al bruto se le conoce por las tonterías que hizo y en muchos casos ni se le recuerda.
saludos amigos


----------



## eleccortez (May 16, 2013)

bueno. como el contratista y el trabajador  por aca hay muchos


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 16, 2013)

jonciosito dijo:


> casi siempre el genio desde la antigüedad utiliza al bruto para tener solvencia económica, pero en muchos casos l genio muere en la completa miseria o tiende a morir de maneras muy extrañas pero mientras a el genio se le recuerda por sus genialidades y se le tiene un respeto al bruto se le conoce por las tonterías que hizo y en muchos casos ni se le recuerda.
> saludos amigos



Eso si tiene logica...
Miren y comparen esto...
Edison contrato a tesla...
Tesla que era un admirador de edison le propuso un jugoso negocio a edison aunque este dudaba DC-AC se acuerdan?...
Edison acepta pero confiado de que va a fracasar acepta...
Tesla tiene un exito rotundo y se llenan de morlacos...
Edison lo **** a tesla estafandolo y no lo reconocio...
Tesla no recibio ni un mango y se fue pateando piedras a otro lado...
Edison se quedo con todo lo recaudado y aun asi estafador y todo es famoso por la lampara y por afanarle los logros a tesla...
Tesla hizo su propia meta y bue ya conocen la historia...

Lo cual tiene mas que toda la razon esta formula...
Esta formula tiene la posta...
Muy bien hecho chclau...


----------

